#ubuntu-in 2018-04-30
<VaRaDMaster> hi
<asprazz> hiee
#ubuntu-in 2018-05-05
<Guest27068> Hi guys. Just installed ubuntu 18.04 and find that image scan for linux is not identifying my epson printer anymore. It worked fine on earlier versions of ubuntu. Did a bit of googling but no much help. Can  some one guide me in the right directions. thanks
#ubuntu-in 2019-04-29
<snake-venom> hello koi hai?
<snake-venom> is there any way to record skype call in Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS?
#ubuntu-in 2019-05-02
<RamK> hi
<RamK> any help about dual boot
<RamK> chaser_
<RamK> gaurav
<RamK> generalldler
<RamK> generaIIdler
<RamK> GeneralIdler
<RamK> lubotu2`
<RamK> meetingology
<RamK> ubuntulo13
#ubuntu-in 2020-04-30
<Hobbes`> Anyone know which is the git repo corresponding to https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/linux-source-4.15.0 ?
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu – Details of package linux-source-4.15.0 in xenial ] - packages.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-in 2020-05-02
<snake-venom1> hi
<snake-venom1> i have installed php7 and php5 on my centos server, i can see php5 stopped
<snake-venom1> [root@li1769-251 bin]# cd /opt/alt/php56/usr/bin
<snake-venom1> [root@li1769-251 bin]# chmod +x *
<snake-venom1> this i need to run daily to run php
<snake-venom1> how to get rid from this?
<snake-venom1> hi pavlushka
<snake-venom1> how are you doing ?
#ubuntu-in 2020-05-03
<snake-venom> pavlushka, hello
